# RMAS Melton/Meon



## mak (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Does Anybody One Know Where The Current Whereabouts Of The Rmas Vessels Melton And Meon As I Am Keen To Photograph Them. Any Information Would Be Grateful.


----------



## Landour (Sep 12, 2005)

Melton is based in the Kyle of Lochalsh and the Meon can be found in Falmouth along with the Menai.


----------



## mak (Apr 28, 2007)

Landour,
Many Thanks for the information do you know the names of any other vessels based at Kyle and Falmouth.

Mak.


----------



## Landour (Sep 12, 2005)

Mak

There are no other craft based at Falmouth. At present at the Kyle there is the RMAS Warden, RSC 7713 and the Lenie and Sara Maatje VI both of which are on long term charter to the MOD. This may all change later in the year when the RMAS finally disappears.


----------



## Anchorman (Jan 13, 2006)

*Kyle*



mak said:


> Landour,
> Many Thanks for the information do you know the names of any other vessels based at Kyle and Falmouth.
> 
> Mak.


I justed loaded logs in Kyle and the vessel next to us was A142 TORMENTOR.
I took a photo of her if it is any help.
Regards
Neil


----------



## mak (Apr 28, 2007)

Many thanks Landour and Anchorman for the information. Does anybody know if any Rmas Craft are operating from Milford Haven/Pembroke or any other port around the UK apart from the Naval Bases.


Mak


----------



## JMB (May 2, 2007)

Landour said:


> Mak
> 
> There are no other craft based at Falmouth. At present at the Kyle there is the RMAS Warden, RSC 7713 and the Lenie and Sara Maatje VI both of which are on long term charter to the MOD. This may all change later in the year when the RMAS finally disappears.



Yesterday at Kyle there was
Warden
Tormentor
Colonel Templer
Melton
RSC 7713
A Stee Survey vessel possibly Sara Maatje VI but not sure

In evening ENS Admiral Cowan arrived presumably for an overnight stop.

Just posting some pictures of shipspotting.com


Martin


----------



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

Just uploaded Tormentor on RFA section of boats tied up at railway pier Kyle tonight


----------



## Jimboarr (Sep 30, 2007)

Tormentor, Tornado and colonel Templer are based in Greenock.
Warden and Melton are based in Kyle


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

Jim, is the BUTEC range still going strong. I went up there in " whimbrel" when the MOD did the first evaluation of Raasay Sound. I also served in "Cockchafer" at Portland but We lost Her to Kyle. A very Happy ship at Portland and a sad day for Me as We had to steam Her up to Great Harbour and leave Her there. I see she is still working, as the cruise vessel "Fyne Spirit". Have You seen Her Jim?. I'm not sure I like what they have done to Her but at least She is still afloat and working.
Regards. Tony.


----------



## Jimboarr (Sep 30, 2007)

We usually end up in Kyle acouple of times a year, with the odd stopover in Oban, but I can't say I've seen her about.
And the Butec Range is still going strong


----------

